# [FREE APP] BEST WAY to LEARNING ENGLISH for KIDS - POPOYA FLASHCARDS SERIES!



## neofinger (Jun 8, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 








Hello friends,

I released new flashcards series on *Google Play Store* and *Apple Appstore*.

One of them is *POPOYA Animal Flashcards* and another is *POPOYA Fruits Flashcards*.

It's mostly FREE and filled with good contents.

If you have lovely kids, TRY it!!

SEARCH "*NEOFINGER*" at Play Store or App Store and Download it.

or Just Click below URL

*POPOYA Animal Flashcards* : play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neofinger.FlashEnglishAnimalLite

*POPOYA Fruits Flashcards* : play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neofinger.FlashEnglishFruitsLite

Thank you.


----------

